# بخاخ يستخدم لوقف تساقط الشعر واعادة انباته



## مسوقة26 (15 أبريل 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​

::: التعريف بالمنتج :::

المنتج بكل اختصار هو عبارة عن بخاخ يستخدم لوقف تساقط الشعر واعادة انباته 

طبعا المنتج مو جديد ويستخدم اكثر من 10 سنوات بجميع انحاء العالم

وهو عباره عن ثلاث انواع :-


بخاخ بتركيز 5% للرجال







رغوة بتركيز 5% للرجال







بخاخ بتركيز 2% للنساء






طبعا انا عرفت المنتج عن طريق اخوي عنده تساقط من كان عمره 23 سنه وعانى من هالشي لين استخدم البخاخ وكانت اموره تمام .. بس قبل سنتين انقطع المنتج بالسعودية .. وجرب انواع ثانيه من البخاخات تباع عند صيدلية ادمه وغيرها ولكن مافادته وماكانت تعطيه نصف مفعول الريجين 

فصار يستورده من برى "امريكا , كندا, وبريطانيا"

طبعا من خلال تجربته افضلهم كمنتج وجوده هو البريطاني


::: طريقة الاستخدام :::

طريقة الاستخدام سهله وبسيطه وهي انك تستخدم البخاخ مرتين باليوم بانتظام وكل مره حاول ماتتجاوز 1 مل

يعني تستخدمه مثلا الساعه 8 الصباح 1 مل (مايقارب ست بخات او ست قطرات على اماكن التساقط او الفراغات)
وترجع تستخدمه الساعه 8 المساء 1 مل .
البخاخ الواحد لازم يكمل معك شهر كامل هو عباره عن 60 مل كل يوم 2 مل يعطيك 30 يوم استخدام

::: ملاحظات هامه :::

9 من بين 10 اشخاص اكدو فعالية ريجين "رغوة" في اعادة انبات شعرهم
4 من 5 اشخاص اكدو فعالية ريجين "بخاخ" في اعادة انبات شعرهم
للمستخدم الجديد "سوف تلاحظ الفرق بعد 6-8 اسابيع من الاستخدام المنتظم
::: نصائح هامة للسلامة :::


أول نصيحه واهم نصيحه لاتستخدمه إلا بعد استشارة الطبيب واخذ رأيه بالموضوع
في حال انك قررت تبدا باستخدامه يجب الانتظام والمحافظه عليه بمعنى "خليه جزء من روتينك اليومي وبتشوف النتائج اللي تسرك"
حط في بالك شي مهم وانا صريح في هذي النقطه , في حالة توقفك عن استخدامه بيرجع يتساقط الشعر اللي نبت لك في اغلب الاحيان
غسل اليدين جيدا بعد الانتهاء من الاستخدام
تستطيع مشاهدة طريقة الاستخدام على الرابط التالي :

How to use REGAINE® - YouTube "للرغوة"
بالنسبة للسعر فهو كالاتي :


البخاخ او الرغوه للرجال بـ 170 ريال في حال طلب 3 واكثر يحسب لك الواحد ب 150 ريال
بالنسبة للنساء 140 ريال في حال طلب 3 واكثر يحسب ب 130 ريال
* رأي شخصي : المنتج افضل منتج لوقف التساقط وانبات الشعر في الفراغات ولكن عيبه الوحيد انك لازم تستمر عليه وتخليه جزء من روتينك






التواصل عن طريق الجوال {0549493871} من الساعه 10 صباحا الى الساعه 10 مساء


بالتوفيق للجميع وحمانا الله وإياكم من كل مكروه ^_^


----------

